# Where to find Barbary sheep in NM?



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I have experience hunting elk and deer but this year i decided to give barbary sheep a try as well. I know one person who has gotten one in the Northern part of the state. Does anyone know of a spot in NM that is open for the public?


----------

